# How do i Baffle this Aqueon Filter?



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Today i noticed my new Betta was being Pushed down by the filter in my tank. I tried the Water bottle method, but it didn't work. The bottle kept popping up and being pushed away by the outflow. Right now i have the filter unpluged because when it's on all he does is hide. The tank i have is the Aqueon 2.5 Mini Bow. I am using the filter that came with it. I attached a picture below. Is there anyway i can baffle this filter?


----------



## dsgems (Jul 14, 2011)

Welcome ArcticRain!
I also have the Mini bow 2.5. It took me a while to get the plastic bottle in the right place to stay in place. It only needs to cover the front out flow area. So the bottom of the plastic bottle (sideways) only goes* to* the part that has the tub going down. It is the water intake. The bottle goes up over the front and over the filter pad about 3/4 of the pad. It does stay in place pretty good, most of the time. I plan to get a sponge to baffle the out flow. I think that may be more efficient. My Betta Kessler may have injured his fins on the edges of the plastic.
I hope this helps you. This forum has been great help for me as I am a beginner. Keep in touch!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I used a aquarium sponge I cut up. It works perfectly and doesn't budge. It's also a great place for good bacteria to grow


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you! I don't have aquarium sponge at home, so now I have an reason to go to Petco! :greenyay:


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok, so I went to Petco and could not find aquarium sponge anywhere! So I asked one of the workers and she showed me Marineland Rite-Size Bonded Filter Pad. It says you can cut it to any size. So, will this work to Baffle my Filter? Or should I try something else?


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

i just got that tank today...my boy loved it but the filter was def to strong...so u used a real sponge..(i googled it and found out how some ppl use that)new one of course i cut it and placed it on top of the filter..it seems to be working well


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Could I cut up the stuff I bought and put it on top of the real filter cartridge to make it thicker? Would that help?


----------



## iloveengl (Sep 1, 2011)

You could get a pre-filter sponge. 

http://www.petco.com/product/114946...Fountain-Kit-Pre-Filter-Replacement-Foam.aspx

It just slips right over the intake filter. (The part that sticks into the water and sucks water into the filter.)

It's quick and easy.


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

That's cool and it could work, but it's not the intake that's the problem. Also I really don't want something big and bulky in the tank. Do you think the plan of putting the filter pad on top of the real cartridge would be good?


----------



## iloveengl (Sep 1, 2011)

Slowing the intake of water will slow the output, and thereby create less of a current, which I assumed was your goal. 

You can use the filter padding you just bought to baffle the the filter the same way as the previous poster showed in her picture. 

Ripping off a small piece of that filter padding and inserting it into the little cage at the end of the intake filter will baffle it as well. 

I'm not certain if the flow would be limited by just adding another layer on top of your filter pad, but you could certainly give it a shot. 

There's more than one way to slow the current. Just experiment and see what works best for you.


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

